# Website on the Internet



## Tech&ME (Oct 18, 2005)

I am planning to host my own website on the Internet. The website will have regular updates.

Please tell me, does it require that I run a dedicated SERVER in my home and run my website there. 

OR

No dedicated SERVER is necessary.


Please help me decide


----------



## theraven (Oct 18, 2005)

the server is not so much a problem as ur internet connection is
a normal broadband wont do
u need connections of the order of xx mbps to sustain a website  from home


----------



## Tech&ME (Oct 19, 2005)

theraven said:
			
		

> the server is not so much a problem as ur internet connection is
> a normal broadband wont do
> u need connections of the order of xx mbps to sustain a website  from home



Can you tell me the alternative to get that xx mbps at home. And also please tell me if i host the website from my home server what extra benifit am i going to enjoy ?


----------



## Manojap (Oct 19, 2005)

*Try bravenet*

U can have a free site at 
bravenet.com
or geocities.com that is all


----------



## theraven (Oct 19, 2005)

u have to subscribe for that much connection at home
and it aint cheap
also u'll have to dedicate a certain amt of bandwidth
this isnt feasible unless ur actually owning a server and renting it off cuz the costs involved are way too high !


----------



## Tech&ME (Oct 19, 2005)

theraven said:
			
		

> u have to subscribe for that much connection at home
> and it aint cheap
> also u'll have to dedicate a certain amt of bandwidth
> this isnt feasible unless ur actually owning a server and renting it off cuz the costs involved are way too high !



Actually I wanted to have an website with all the frils and with e-com. And thought having a dedicated server will help. But it seems that's not the case here.

Anyways, What best option is out there for such a website ? Can you tell where should i host my website (i.e. with which web hosting company) and what are the procedures involved. Actually I talked with one or two, they were talking about some kind of registration issue, they asked me if my company is registered or not, if i am looking at e-com, they insist they I make a company first and register it. Is this necessary ?

Please help me. I have no idea at all about web hosting companies and how to go about doing it . I am desparate to upload my website to the NET.

Please help na.


----------



## akshar (Oct 19, 2005)

Why dont you try frihost.net

If you are willing to pay money you can go for manashosting.com thats cheaper and better too.


----------



## srijit (Oct 19, 2005)

for hosting a website you usually need to do the following

register a name for the site eg. rediff.com
 - _first of all you need a name for the site. it can be bought by you for approx 500rs and is called a domain name. egs: names ending in .com, .net, .org, .in, .info etc
i think .info domains are cheap, maybe abt 200rs. ask someone else for a good place to register ur domain or else get ur hosting company to buy it for you. do not allow them to retain control of the domain. tell them to transfer everything to you. most hosting companies will help you._
select a good PAID host. look around for alternatives
 - _thats right. if you are looking to make a professional website, go for paid hosting. preferably select a host that has been around for some time. check where their servers are located. also check the uptime that they promise. you cannot trust free hosting sites with pro and e-com sites. how can ur visitors trust you, if you are hosting on a free server? moreover free servers will have their own ads sometimes. so go for paid hosting._
choose dedicated or co-located hosting
 - _dedicated means ur site will be the only one, co-located means u will be sharing server with other sites. dedicated hosting is very very costly. but is the best._
decide on the amount of space that you want for the site
_- 50Mb should be more than enough, but ultimately it depends on ur use._
decide on monthly or yearly
_ - its your choice_
select the software that you need to run the site
 - _dont buy software for the site at once. list ur uses and create a checklist of what all you want ur site to do. in most cases there will be a free/GPL software available that will do the required job. you can then implement that. additionally you can ask your host to set it up for you, but that might cost additional setup fees_
install, test and run 
 - _cant be more simple_
More detailed list: *www.indianwebdevs.com/index.php/topic,24.0/topicseen.html

hope this helps. if you need more help, just ask.
also u can try these forums for people with similar experiences 
*www.indianwebdevs.com/index.php
*www.wbtalk.com/
*www.netnull.net/index.php


----------



## Deep (Oct 19, 2005)

I do not think you need to register a company to have ecommerce website, you can start with shared hosting, payment gatewat integration, ssl certificate and obviously a shopping cart 

Deep


----------



## srijit (Oct 19, 2005)

u dont have to register a company, but u do need to register a *domain name* 

edit: damn spelling mistakes oops...


----------



## The Incredible (Oct 20, 2005)

srijit said:
			
		

> b]domian name[/b]


 I think dat shud b domain n not domian. plz correct it. it might confuse new members


----------



## Retro (Oct 20, 2005)

Tech&ME said:
			
		

> Actually I wanted to have an website with all the frils and with e-com. And thought having a dedicated server will help. But it seems that's not the case here.
> 
> Anyways, What best option is out there for such a website ? Can you tell where should i host my website (i.e. with which web hosting company) and what are the procedures involved. Actually I talked with one or two, they were talking about some kind of registration issue, they asked me if my company is registered or not, if i am looking at e-com, they insist they I make a company first and register it. Is this necessary ?
> 
> ...



Can you perhaps tell me your exact needs?

1)Are you making a prof site or just a personal one?
2)Do you require a paid host or you are willing to go with free host?
3)What is your budget?
4)How much space and bandwidth do you need?
5)Do you need extra stuff?

There are lot of awesome hosts out there who provide you all these+much much more. There some good free hosts too like mihopa and frihost. Moroever, I recommend you don't buy a server. The charges are huge and the maintainence costs are much bigger.


----------



## Tech&ME (Oct 20, 2005)

Retro said:
			
		

> Tech&ME said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A 1: Yes sort of, with e-com, but for myself.

A2: Which ever is better with respect to security i think paid will be fine.

A3: Not desided but should be around 3K per year.

A4:approx. 50 MB with no or very less downtime.

A5: What ? Please explain the extra stuff first., i.e what extra can i get FREE. What ever FREE is good hi hi


----------



## srijit (Oct 21, 2005)

what exactly do u mean by e-com? do you mean a secure http site? that involves a HUGE amount of money.
for normal site 3K per year should be more than enough ( my 50 Mb costs only 1000rs ) apart from the host the domain name will cost you abt 500rs per year.
usually u get a cPanel ( control panel ) where u can easily control ur site, email, databases etc. some hosts also provide fantastico, which is an easy way to install software to your site.
if u are interested my site is hosted at www.spritehost.com
customer support is very nice and responsive 
also they have custom made plans. 

_edited post for more clarity _


----------



## Deep (Oct 21, 2005)

e-com - e-commerce website, which deals in selling or buying of products 

Deep


----------



## srijit (Oct 22, 2005)

yes, but do u usually go out and give ur credit card / paypal etc to sites which have no https / encryption. i should think not. also that person is a newbie, so i am just asking whether he is thinking of a big e-com ( professional ) site or just like a hobby site. if he wants to go pro, its very costly


----------



## Tech&ME (Oct 22, 2005)

srijit said:
			
		

> yes, but do u usually go out and give ur credit card / paypal etc to sites which have no https / encryption. i should think not. also that person is a newbie, so i am just asking whether he is thinking of a big e-com ( professional ) site or just like a hobby site. if he wants to go pro, its very costly




Yes I am ofcourse concerned about it. I have also talked about my concern over the security aspect in my previous threads here.

Quote

"A2: Which ever is better with respect to *security* i think paid will be fine"

Unquote

And @srijit is some what right to call me a newbie in case of e-com. Am am indeed very thankful to him to draw my attention once again to this fact. And hopefully, I am looking for an answer to this as well from my fellow friends here.

I am very much aware about it since, I do use my credit card online to make purchases. and mostly I have purchased flight tickets from AIRDECCAN, JETAIRWAYS etc. I have also used my card to make some payments on AMAZON.com and I know the risk of Identity theft, which can lead to making my account NIL. I have recently opted for ONLINE BANKING on my Card but sheldom make use of this feature.

I need to know more on this issue and I need more guidence on this from my fellow friends on this forum (Members I mean).

Please let me know the scope of this e-com, where in a bugetary form I can implement this. The PRO (Professional) e-com part can also be dealt with if my buget permits.

So, please advice me.


----------



## Tech&ME (Oct 23, 2005)

Can I use a PhPBB FORUM software in a HTTP website. If it is possible to the PhPBB FORUM in a HTTP based website then how Can I install the same.


----------



## srijit (Oct 26, 2005)

phpBB as the name suggests requires php to run. there are many popular forum softwares that run on php
eg: IPB and vBB are paid software
phpBB, SMF are free ones. phpBB had got a bad image recently because of a worm that spread via google and phpbb and defaced many phpbb forums. but it has been taken care of now. you can also try SMF. if you want to get a feel abt SMF you can pm me and i will give you an admin username/pass at my test site. so that you can look at the admin side of things. also i might setup phpbb there too so if you want to get a behind the scenes look, just pm me 

also just wanted to say that if your products are below say 1000rs per transaction, and most of your customers are coming due to word of mouth / are ppl in your area, they trust you etc, you can get away by not having an https secure site.


----------



## cooljeba (Oct 26, 2005)

I don't recommend you to use phpBB as every other week a venurabilty is discovered. 
The best is VBulletein provided if you can afford the sotware can be rented or bought.
Rented costs you around $85 per year.

For the free onces you can consider
1) SMF
2) myBB
If you can't afford vB try IPB it is also a powerful board software.

Regarding dedicated hosting you can buy it from many hosting websites. Approach Deep he might help you with that. Regarning domains do also consider .in domains yeah it costs around 20$ but it can make your business more specific. If you are planning to sell globally settle for a .com .
Well that's all are my opinion.

Also paypal is one of the most famous way to accept payments from abroad but they do cut 10%.

..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## srijit (Oct 26, 2005)

vBB outright cost is abt 185$ or more. IPB is also same range


----------

